# hilfe age of empires 2



## rmzn68 (8. Juli 2014)

hallo ich hab ne frage und zwar hab ich mit letztens age of empires 2 gekauft und musste leider feststellen dass die alten strategie spiele auf win 8 nicht laufen 

jetzt hab ich gehört/gelesen dass es eine neue version von dem spiel geben soll, age of empires 2 hd, was auch auf win 8 läuft. nur bin ich bei saturn nicht darauf gestossen und wollte euch mal fragen, ob es wirklich so ein spiel gibt. falls ja läufts problemlos auf win 8. nicht dass ich nochmal geld umsonst ausgebe, auch wenn es jetzt paar euros sind.

mfg


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Age of Empires 2 HD gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht als Retail-Version, sondern nur über Steam: Age of Empires II HD on Steam
Die Version läuft bei mir Problemlos auf Win 7.
Win 8 sollte dann auch kein problem sein.


----------



## HanFred (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hab's mir im Sale sehr günstig geholt und noch nicht wirklich gespielt, aber mal eben schnell getestet und es scheint auf Windows 8.1 zu laufen.


----------



## rmzn68 (8. Juli 2014)

gibt es eine andere bezahlmöglichkeit ausser kreditkarte auf steam??


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2014)

rmzn68 schrieb:


> gibt es eine andere bezahlmöglichkeit ausser kreditkarte auf steam??



ja, zb paypal.

allerdings bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass man auch das originale aoe 2 noch unter modernen betriebssystem zum laufen bekommt.
imho gibts doch sogar community-patches.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

rmzn68 schrieb:


> gibt es eine andere bezahlmöglichkeit ausser kreditkarte auf steam??



Es müsste auch Paypal und Paysafecard gehen.

edit: zu langsam


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2014)

also bevor man Geld dafür raus wirft, was man bei der Arbeitsleistung die da reingeflossen ist nicht unbedingt unterstützen sollte wenn man das Spiel schon hat;
gibt es keine Lösung wie ein Emulator//VM mit der man das Spiel zum laufen bekommt?


----------



## BiJay (8. Juli 2014)

Age of Empires II sollte auf Windows 8 laufen. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal näher erläutern, warum es nicht läuft. Hast du schon dein Spiel gepatcht? Hier findest du den neusten Patch: Download Age of Empires II-Update: Deutsch from Official Microsoft Download Center

Die neue HD Version hat wenig Mehrwert gegenüber dem Original und ist nur empfehlenswert, wenn man den Multiplayer online nutzen will. Das Original mitsamt der offiziellen Erweiterung The Conquerors und der Community-Erweiterung Forgotten Empires ist vergleichbar mit der HD Version.


----------



## rmzn68 (8. Juli 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Age of Empires II sollte auf Windows 8 laufen. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal näher erläutern, warum es nicht läuft. Hast du schon dein Spiel gepatcht? Hier findest du den neusten Patch: Download Age of Empires II-Update: Deutsch from Official Microsoft Download Center
> 
> Die neue HD Version hat wenig Mehrwert gegenüber dem Original und ist nur empfehlenswert, wenn man den Multiplayer online nutzen will. Das Original mitsamt der offiziellen Erweiterung The Conquerors und der Community-Erweiterung Forgotten Empires ist vergleichbar mit der HD Version.




natürlich will ich online auch spielen, das ganze spass bei strategiespielen hast ja nur bei multiplayer 

wenn ich das spiel starte dauert es mal locker 2-3 minuten bis mein display nicht mehr schwarz ist  dann bin ich halt im hauptmenü nach ca wieder 2-3 minuten bekomm ich die meldung programm reagiert nicht mehr bla bla keine lösung gefunden. das gleiche wie bei cossacks european wars oder empire earth 2. empire earth 3 läuft problemlos.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2014)

rmzn68 schrieb:


> natürlich will ich online auch spielen, das ganze spass bei strategiespielen hast ja nur bei multiplayer


 hhm, find ICH zB überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil: das hektische Rushen beim Multiplayer find ich grauenhaft - ich würde da wenn überhaupt nur mit einem Kumpel spielen wollen entweder gemeinsam gegen die KI oder aber mit nicht-angriffspakt bis zb 30 Min nach Spielstart   aber die SIngleplayer-Kampagnen von solchen Klassikern wie AoE machen mir viel mehr Spaß, kann man auch mehrfach erneut spielen.




> wenn ich das spiel starte dauert es mal locker 2-3 minuten bis mein display nicht mehr schwarz ist  dann bin ich halt im hauptmenü nach ca wieder 2-3 minuten bekomm ich die meldung programm reagiert nicht mehr bla bla keine lösung gefunden. das gleiche wie bei cossacks european wars oder empire earth 2. empire earth 3 läuft problemlos.


 was hast Du denn für nen PC? Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Mainboard, Sound, USB, Grafik... ? Könnte der Virenscanner schuld sein?


----------



## rmzn68 (8. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was hast Du denn für nen PC? Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Mainboard, Sound, USB, Grafik... ? Könnte der Virenscanner schuld sein?



hab einen acer laptop ziemlich neu gekauft vor zwei wochen ca.

alle treiber aktualisiert, mainbord ???, gtx 760m, 4gb ram was brauchst du noch ???

virenscanner deaktiviert geht trotzdem net


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2014)

Okay, es kann gut an der Grafikkarte liegen, denn diese mobilen Chips machen mit einigen Spielen Probleme, werden nciht "korrekt" erkannt. Schau vlt mal, ob es bei Acer neuere Treiber für die Grafikkarte gibt oder ob die direkt bei Nvidia besser sind (darauf achten, dass du für die mobilen Chips, also die 760m und nicht 760 suchst)

Evlt. schaltet sich die 760m auch einfach nicht ein oder falsch ein, denn ohne 3D-Last ist ja die CPU-Grafik aktiv bei einem Notebook. Vlt. hilft es dann, in den Energieoptionen des Laptops immer "Höchstleistung" einzustellen


----------



## rmzn68 (8. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, es kann gut an der Grafikkarte liegen, denn diese mobilen Chips machen mit einigen Spielen Probleme, werden nciht "korrekt" erkannt. Schau vlt mal, ob es bei Acer neuere Treiber für die Grafikkarte gibt oder ob die direkt bei Nvidia besser sind (darauf achten, dass du für die mobilen Chips, also die 760m und nicht 760 suchst)
> 
> Evlt. schaltet sich die 760m auch einfach nicht ein oder falsch ein, denn ohne 3D-Last ist ja die CPU-Grafik aktiv bei einem Notebook. Vlt. hilft es dann, in den Energieoptionen des Laptops immer "Höchstleistung" einzustellen




die treiber sind die aktuellsten, aber wegen den einstellungen werd ich mal schauen müssen.


----------



## rmzn68 (8. Juli 2014)

was ich vllt noch erwähnen sollte, das spiel startet nicht auf vollbildschirm die ränder sind immer schwarz, keine ahnung ob ich da was flasch mache kenn mich ja super aus  

das beste was ich immer kann ist kaufen, installieren und spielen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juli 2014)

rmzn68 schrieb:


> was ich vllt noch erwähnen sollte, das spiel startet nicht auf vollbildschirm die ränder sind immer schwarz, keine ahnung ob ich da was flasch mache kenn mich ja super aus
> 
> das beste was ich immer kann ist kaufen, installieren und spielen



Na wenn du versuchst die alte Version von Age of Empires 2 auf einem 16:9 Monitor darstellen zu wollen, wird das schwierig, korrigiere mich jemand, aber nur die HD-Version auf Steam ist ohne zutun für die heute gängigen Bildschirmformate optimiert. Daher sind die Ränder schwarz.


----------



## rmzn68 (12. Juli 2014)

hab mir heute age of empires 2 hd gekauft läuft auch nicht auf meinem laptop 

kann mir da wer bitte helfen? irgendetwas mach ich sicherlich falsch aber was?

das spiel startet nach ca 5.min schwarzes bildschirm und die fehlermeldung programm reagiert nicht windows suchht nach lösungen...

meine anderen spiele wie battlefield 3, call of duty mw3, gta 4, fifa 14, pes 15, fifa manager 13 und watchdogs laufen ohne probleme


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2014)

Treiber für die Grafikkarte aktuell? Dabei beim Chiphersteller schauen (AMd oder nvidia) UND aber auch unbedingt beim Laptophersteller


----------



## rmzn68 (12. Juli 2014)

vom chiphersteller her alles auf dem aktuellsten aber wie schau ich beim laptophersteller? es ist ein acer einfach auf deren webseite ?? wie?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2014)

UNter dem Laptop sollte eine genaue Modellnummer stehen, so was wie zB A3-T456-VCF oder so. Damit kannst Du Dein Modell finden und dann schauen, ob Acer eigene Treiber anbietet. Auch nach denen für zB Intel-Grafik, Chipset usw. suchen, da es vtl auch ein Problem beim Umschalten zwischen CPU-Grafik und Grafikkarten-Chip ist.


----------

